# ERCP Balloon Sweep no stone/sludge



## JamieAnderson (Feb 18, 2011)

New to GI coding and I'm looking for specific guidelines on coding an ERCP with balloon sweep when no stone or sludge is removed. I have read various opinions from coding just 43260, 43264-52 or 43264 and looking for some official guideline. Please help!


----------



## russmam (Jun 22, 2011)

You should only use 43264 if sludge or stones were removed.  If not, 43260.
Balloon sweep is always done during ERCP to assure open ducts, this is routine
during ERCP.

Mary Jo Russman, CPC,CGIC
Cleveland Clinic Digestive Disease Institute


----------

